# Dp/dr and Adderall



## Hopeless_human (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey

I have add and dp/dr, and I'm thinking about trying Adderall in the hopes that it'll clear my dp. I'm just a little scared since Ritalin made everything worse..

Does anyone here with both dp and add have any good/bad experiences with Adderall?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am literally picking up a script of Vyvanse this week. I'll keep you posted sure. They aren't the same but as i've posted below, kinda similar in action.

"The basic difference between Adderall and Vyvanse is that Adderall is a mixture of four different kinds of amphetamine salts (one of which is dextroamphetamine) while Vyvanse only contains one salt, called lisdexamfetamine, which only gets converted into dexamphetamine once it is in the body.

Because both drugs contain amphetamines, they work in a similar way. Studies have shown that Vyvanse is just as effective as Adderall."


----------



## Hopeless_human (Apr 10, 2018)

Great! Keep me posted.


----------



## Hopeless_human (Apr 10, 2018)

How did it go?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Only taken 1 40mg dose Friday, was Euphoric but not in a fun way. Felt stimulated, was chain smoking, couldn't sleep and then crashed 10 hours later. Was a weird ride, not enjoyable but no change in DP at all positively or negatively. Feel different today, can't put my finger on it, calmer or maybe a little more subdued (haven't taken it today), but not worried about it.

I think this update needs to be at 1 week/2weeks/3weeks and 4weeks as the Euphoric feeling should go away and my body will tolerate it better. Also I will be going for a smaller dose of just 20mg for the first two weeks, 30mg for a week and then 40mg, before deciding to continue it or try Wellbutrin.

Sorry, i'll be sure to tell you within the next 7 days how they go. Monday I am going to take my first full week.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I went on ADDerall after my first period of horrific panic attacks, one right after the other, nonstop, and I had to return to college to finish my degree. I can tell you it helped for awhile. I think it worked by allowing me to hyper focus on my work, which then stopped the panic feelings. I continued taking it through school and my first job after college, but then I tried taking it again when I started graduate school, and it seemed to have lost its effectiveness and only made me feel jittery. I haven't taken it since then.

So I guess what I'm getting at is, in my experience, it isn't a permanent solution.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

update, not for me. I'm battling adrenaline issues of some kind, made me more stimulated, clue was in the name, Central Nervous System Stimulant. It had no calming effect on me at all.

I've got another 10 days supply or something, i'll try it again in a few weeks when have something to make me sleep. Not good for someone who already can't sleep.

My thoughts are mixed on the medication in general even though it didn't have any affect on my DP apart to talk about, made the wanting to break through the barrier feeling worse (but that's because of the stimulation it caused me).

i think you'd know really quickly if it was helping, it's fast acting. (Minus the start up things, like euphoria which sounds better than it was).

If you lived with loads of anxious thoughts I could see it helping like most things it might just be down to the individual.

I'm mixed on it, i've read people who have recovered using it and withdrawn successful, some said this was mainly as it helped them focus on something else, I'm blank so that's not an issue, i was most expecting this area to improve which it didn't.

I wouldn't be on this medication as 'better in the moment' medication, just doesn't seem worth it to me or as said above a solution.

It goes in my 'plausible' category but if you have high adrenaline not something you want.


----------



## bigpwn (Dec 14, 2017)

I also had the same effect as CK1, while it improved my focus and brainfog slightly I just got extremely restless and I could not enjoy it at all


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Won't be getting any more updates on me for this. Tried it one more time, literally the opposite to what i need medication to do.

As mentioned I think it would be good for a thought loop people are in and for some they get hyper focused, but my hyper focused was a mess, spent one day on it obsessively planning and writing a 5 page document, must have read it 1,000 times, i totally knew i was doing it i just couldn't stop... something i wouldn't even take for fun, seriously hated it.

A 1 week trial is literally all you need at 20/30mg and you'll know.

Its frustrating that you have to often spend so much time and money to get these things when one week would have ended years of wondering, If I was doing it again, i'd have just bought it off someone and saved £500..


----------

